# Cocobolo Deer Grunt



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I dont make to many of these but i thought this one was worthy of posting, Cocobolo // Antler // Stainless Band // CA Finish.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! very nice LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin', Mate....whatever you do with it.....???? :rotfl:


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Absolutely Amazing. You make some incredible game calls!!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Great job Robert...probably my favorite wood color!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great looking call.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very classy 

Watched a show on TV tonight "How it's made" and they did duck calls...thought of you the very second it came on.....yours look so much better, not even in the same league


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words!!! Bill I wish I would have caught that episode almost 4 years ago..It would have saved me some missory!! :headknock


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

That is a thing of beauty.. Can you make a trout or a redfish call?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha.. I just stop the boat and say hear fishy fishy fishy and they just jump in the boat already. So i will leave the lure making up to you pro's...


----------

